# Primary fermentation bucket ideas for 1 gallon batches



## miccbull (Jul 4, 2014)

I have four 1 gallon (160 oz) glass jugs for use as carboys for experimenting with small batches, but nothing for primary. I like to ferment dry in primary, and I dont really want to be topping off after moving from primary to carboy because they will be unique wines so I'd like a plastic bucket that is >1 gallon. 

Any ideas on where to get something like this? 

I was thinking an old pail that was used for protein powder might work. But I have no idea how to tell if it is safe for alcohol.


----------



## mikewatkins727 (Jul 4, 2014)

Got a Walmart with a bakery in your area? They have pails for cake icing and you might be able to snag one of them. They are 2 gallons in volume. Got one myself.


----------



## Julie (Jul 4, 2014)

I found 2 gallon clear glass canisters at Walmart, you should check there and you might be able to pick up 2 and 3 gallon pastry buckets from a local bakery.


----------



## beggarsu (Jul 4, 2014)

All hardware stores in Canada sell food-grade 5 gallon buckets - (_Rona , Home Hardware) _- they might even have smaller - says food-grade on the signs I think - they make them all food grade. 
. Also I got 3 , 3 gallon buckets + came from food products bought in bulk (one used to have margarine). 
...
5 gallon, 2 gallon - not much difference for primary - same diameter - just more head-space. 

I've made 1 gallon to 4 gallon batches in these pails.


----------



## beano (Jul 4, 2014)

I went to the dollar store and picked up a 3 gallon stainless steel cook pot with a lid for $8.00. Perfect for one and two gallon batches and clean-up is easy.


----------



## WVMountaineerJack (Jul 5, 2014)

We got to a restaurant supply store and get the graduated storage containers, they have from 1 gal up to 5 gal with a nice lid. We stretch a flour bag towel over the top during primary. The graduations make it easy to judge how much volume is in there, you can put the fruit in a bag and lift the bag and instantly measure how much juice is in there minus the fruit. They clean easy, food grade, stack well, last a long time. I like the 3 gal for 1 gal bathes as I can stir the heck out of it and not worry about splashing out. WVMJ


----------



## calvin (Jul 6, 2014)

Home Depot sells 2 gallon pails. They are more expensive than 5 gal pails.


----------



## Rocky (Jul 6, 2014)

If miccbull is intending to ferment to dry in the container, would it not have to have an air tight top? Secondly, he should drill and install an airlock in the top. Do the buckets and pails that were recommended have such a top? I would guess that the containers for food, icing, etc. do, but I am not sure about the buckets and pails from stores like Home Depot.


----------



## beggarsu (Jul 6, 2014)

Rocky said:


> If miccbull is intending to ferment to dry in the container, would it not have to have an air tight top? Secondly, he should drill and install an airlock in the top. Do the buckets and pails that were recommended have such a top? I would guess that the containers for food, icing, etc. do, but I am not sure about the buckets and pails from stores like Home Depot.




He has one gallon glass jugs which he will use for use as carboys - which was his starting point - he just needs to find primaries for that size with headroom.

I have the same - 3.1 and 4.2 litre glass wine jugs with nice little circle handles. they can be plugged and air locked if one can find the find the right size corks but I don't bother , I just use balloons for day 7 to day 10 or 14 and after that I just cap them - because then I stabilize and sorbate them - ferment is done airlock is unnecessary. 
.
Or caps can be twisted off an on again every day or so in lieu of a balloon - mine are usually ferment dry by day 7 so it doesn't matter much..

I've made 1 to 4 gallon batches this way. or actually any size under the 6 gallon regualr size.


----------



## calvin (Jul 6, 2014)

Rocky said:


> If miccbull is intending to ferment to dry in the container, would it not have to have an air tight top? Secondly, he should drill and install an airlock in the top. Do the buckets and pails that were recommended have such a top? I would guess that the containers for food, icing, etc. do, but I am not sure about the buckets and pails from stores like Home Depot.



They also have lids availiable


----------



## calvin (Jul 6, 2014)

Rocky said:


> If miccbull is intending to ferment to dry in the container, would it not have to have an air tight top? Secondly, he should drill and install an airlock in the top. Do the buckets and pails that were recommended have such a top? I would guess that the containers for food, icing, etc. do, but I am not sure about the buckets and pails from stores like Home Depot.



They also have lids availiable


----------



## miccbull (Jul 7, 2014)

calvin said:


> They also have lids availiable



Yeah, I would need a lid. I can cut my own hole it in to fit an airlock. 

I'll check with some bakery's, a home depot, and any restaurant supply company to try and get my hands on some 2 gallon buckets with lids. I appreciate the suggestions.


----------



## Arne (Jul 11, 2014)

Ace hardware here sells rubber grommets that you can put in the lid that will fit the airlocks, also. Arne.


----------

